# Does anyone trail ride in central Florida?



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I really need people to ride with : /

Hardly anybody at my barn trail rides, and my gelding hurt his back, so I can't bring people riding who don't have horses and let them ride him anymore.


----------

